

The start-up code of conduct and ethics - dailo10
http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+start-up+code+of+conduct+and+ethics

======
Mz
Submitted earlier, with actual conversation and does not yet seem to be dead
(the last post is not terribly long ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2773886>

Peace.

